# wildlife demonstration licence revoked



## Fuscus (Mar 16, 2012)

google "wildlife demonstration licence revoked" for a pleasant surprise


[video=youtube;ZDN9y2vTdUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDN9y2vTdUs[/video]​


----------



## Beard (Mar 16, 2012)

He who shall not be named has now been publically named and shamed


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Mar 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;jsaTElBljOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsaTElBljOE[/video]
Isn't it fantastic news for snakes and anyone who likes them!


----------



## Poggle (Mar 16, 2012)

Yay


----------



## diamondgal79 (Mar 16, 2012)

> "We're on call to capture deadly snakes whenever the public come across one, and if we go out of business because of this trial snake-related fatalities will soar,'' Mr Hoser said.​



hes pretty up himself if he thinks just because he isnt doing his "shows" that people will get bitten more


----------



## Jeffa (Mar 16, 2012)

Worked out. Doors rock. Alf Stewart does not.


----------



## Jamesss (Mar 16, 2012)

diamondgal79 said:


> hes pretty up himself if he thinks just because he isnt doing his "shows" that people will get bitten more


Yeah, because he is definitely the only snake relocator we have in Victoria. He truly is King of Propaganda. Reading his site is always a good laugh.


----------



## timantula (Mar 16, 2012)

this descision has restored some of my faith in the government....


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 16, 2012)

Couldn't have happened to a nicer bloke.......


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 16, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> Fuscus you rock! The doors the end. Feel bad about the revoke licence thing but the doors as the song. This beer is for you


Thanks. But "the end" is probably a touch premature as this *WILL* go to the courts. Also do a bit of research (hint - venomoid snakes - forth result) and you will not feel bad about the revoke licence thingy.


----------



## Jeffa (Mar 16, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> Thanks. But "the end" is probably a touch premature as this *WILL* go to the courts. Also do a bit of research (hint - venomoid snakes - forth result) and you will not feel bad about the revoke licence thingy.



will do, thanks for the heads up.
Is it just me or does he look like Alf Stewart


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 16, 2012)

took a while for my pennies to drop! Good, took long enough tho!


----------



## HoffOff (Mar 16, 2012)

> Matey in Melbourne isn't telling his bookings they are cancelled until day before so they can't call other demonstrators. All at the cost of a child's birthday. Parents are calling in tears desperate to cheer the day other demonstrators.



A quote from a bloke who's been in posers sights before.​


----------



## timantula (Mar 16, 2012)

snakeman112 said:


> [FONT='lucida grande', tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]
> A quote from a bloke who's been in posers sights before.[/FONT]​


i know where that came from and i believe him too.... bloody sad


----------



## PMyers (Mar 16, 2012)

Best news I've heard for ages.

Not only is he a hoser, but he is the best hoser.


----------



## Jamesss (Mar 16, 2012)

snakeman112 said:


> [FONT='lucida grande', tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]
> A quote from a bloke who's been in posers sights before.[/FONT]​


Friends had him booked for tomorrow (against my advice) for an 8yr old's party, they were told on Wednesday, so maybe he didn't tell some, but he told them pretty early. 
Got no respect for the guy, but that's just not completely true.


----------



## -Peter (Mar 17, 2012)

Hooray for Harry Potter.


----------



## Loop_it (Mar 17, 2012)

is this the same bloke with a video on you tube and he is not wearing a shirt and generally just a knob??


----------



## Loop_it (Mar 17, 2012)

must be " rough scaled python feeding" by thesnakebusters ...


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 17, 2012)

Mr Hoser says Snakebusters has never had a ​*near-fatal*​ snake attack

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mr Hoser has had to cancel almost $40,000 worth of bookings up to April 1.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]HOLD ****!! how much does he charge?![/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I heard of it getting suspended or something only a couple of months ago... I wish I made that sort of money on that amount of time.[/FONT]​


----------



## PMyers (Mar 17, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> I wish I made that sort of money on that amount of time.​



It's amazing how quickly and easily bull****** sells...


----------



## eipper (Mar 17, 2012)

$40,000 in three weeks sounds about right. 
Ten staff and busy. People charge companies three thousand a day for snake courses for ten or more workers, so the number seems legit. One company I know but won't name here, charges a minimum 5K a day for firms for their courses.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 17, 2012)

Currently Facebook is being spammed with the normal "how good he is and how bad everyone else is" statements. Those with Facebook accounts should try and help


----------



## D3pro (Mar 17, 2012)

Best claim of the century!

_Closure of* Melbourne’s only* 24/7 Emergency venomous snake removals company will also put over 3 million Melbournians at potential risk of fatal snakebites!
_
We're all going to DIE? *insert facepalm*


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Mar 17, 2012)

i have a picture of how he removes the venomglans from his snakes (SICK [email protected]#T)


----------



## PMyers (Mar 17, 2012)

D3pro said:


> Best claim of the century!
> 
> _Closure of* Melbourne’s only* 24/7 Emergency venomous snake removals company will also put over 3 million Melbournians at potential risk of fatal snakebites!
> _
> We're all going to DIE? *insert facepalm*



Here we are trying to educate the public that snakes aren't the man-hunting killers they all seem to believe them to be, and this s&!t-brained w^%ker spouts this crap all over his pre-schooler-designed webpage! This guy s&!ts me to tears!


----------



## ozziepythons (Mar 17, 2012)

The best defense against a rogue, insufferable fool such as he who shall not be named is what has already happened. There are some very professional, educated, articulate and successful wildlife demonstrators in Victoria who in their hard work have set the bar so high that they leave the unscrupulous, old school 'snake charmers' behind. We know the difference but the public with no prior knowledge or vested interest in wildlife demonstrators will get caught out and hire substandard demonstrators. We depend on ruthless marketing by the best of them to run off the road the dregs of the industry that give them all a poor image.


----------



## Jamesss (Mar 17, 2012)

Boomslang said:


> i have a picture of how he removes the venomglans from his snakes (SICK [email protected]#T)


Any chance you could post it? would be very interested.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 17, 2012)

Jamesss said:


> Any chance you could post it? would be very interested.


google "venomoid" and look for "photos of". It is horrible stuff, but he must be proud of them otherwise they wouldn't be on the net. Strong Stomach recommended and I don't know why there are no prosecutions. Whenever people ask me about Lord Vort the short and whats so wrong with him I point to that site


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 17, 2012)

i can not believe he has so many trade marks. I think he trademarked everything to do with reptile and i like in his web page how it says "In a rare move, the Australian government has given S%$#&@^% the trademark “Australia’s best reptiles” for pretty much everything in the reptile business."
And in another rare move melbourne man chokes on bullshi that flowed from his own mouth
What a tosser how can you say most venomous and hands on venomous when after surgery they are not venomous


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 17, 2012)

omg, thats just horrible... dunno why i had to look...


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 17, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> omg, thats just horrible... dunno why i had to look...


Repeat after me "Fuscus warned me, Fuscus warned me".


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 17, 2012)

"Fuscus warned me Fuscus warned me"


----------



## junglelove (Mar 17, 2012)

FINALLY! hes just not right in the head.


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 17, 2012)

fucus warned me fucus warned me. 

Now im so pissed and upset! how disturbing..................... should bloody stitch his balls to his legs and give him a bulgy mangina!!!!!!


----------



## Fantazmic (Mar 18, 2012)

perhaps remove his testicles and give him silicone ones instead.......thats what he does to the snakes so their heads dont cave in after their glands have been removed.....well.....its only fair that he has the same treatment.


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 18, 2012)

good riddance


----------



## PMyers (Mar 18, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> good riddance



Alas, putrescent viruses like this piece of filth always seem to find their way back into the mainsteam... hopefully not for a while though. It will be nice not to have to feel the need to scrub myself thoroughly after googling Victoria Snake Shows.i


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 18, 2012)

It's funny I have been posting on his FB posts, every time someone posts saying its a good thing he was stopped he keeps saying we all work for competing companies. He keeps saying we are all trolls, yet he is the one posting the fantastic news story on anyone & everyone FB wall.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 18, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> ..every time someone posts saying its a good thing he was stopped he keeps saying we all work for competing companies. He keeps saying we are all trolls..


He turned me into a troll!

I got better


----------



## Wally (Mar 18, 2012)

At least I'm an honest troll.


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 18, 2012)

This guy sounds like the type I'd like to junk punch.


----------



## timantula (Mar 18, 2012)

haha ive been blocked from his fb and utube acc's. i had fun while it lasted.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 18, 2012)

Prevention of Cruelty to Animals Act 1986 - SECT 36 Offences 
Hoser v Department of Sustainability & Environment (Occupational and Business Regulation) [2008] VCAT 2035 (30 September 2008)


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 18, 2012)

So here is something I never thought I would say

Go the beauracrats!


----------



## PMyers (Mar 19, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> Hoser v Department of Sustainability & Environment (Occupational and Business Regulation) [2008] VCAT 2035 (30 September 2008)



Typical of this mans arrogance... representing himself. You know what they say; "He who represents himself in court has a fool for a client."


----------



## hrafna (Mar 20, 2012)

been looking at his sites and i have to ask, if chuck norris and ray got into a fight who would win?


----------



## D3pro (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 20, 2012)

hrafna said:


> been looking at his sites and i have to ask, if chuck norris and ray got into a fight who would win?



Ray of course allow apparently chuck norris doesnt actually breath he just holds air hostage. Id like to see chucky go to town on Ray.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 20, 2012)

I was watching in awe of him one evening........ gobble down an entire iceberg lettuce (without even a hint of Italian salad dressing) up the back of a Victorian Herpetological Society meeting 

Quite frankly I think he'd rattled one too many cages and pushed a few too many buttons with the DSE. They decided to bite back, and hard. He only has himself to blame. Such an UN-humble character.


----------



## Renenet (Mar 20, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> I was watching in awe of him one evening........ gobble down an entire iceberg lettuce (without even a hint of Italian salad dressing) up the back of a Victorian Herpetological Society meeting



You once mentioned someone ate a lettuce at a VHS meeting. I had no idea it was HWMNBN.


----------



## hrafna (Mar 20, 2012)

D3pro said:


> View attachment 243426



did he have plastic surgery? he looks better than before the operation!


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Mar 21, 2012)

Interesting reading here:
Hoser v The Department of Sustainability and Environment (Occupational and Business Regulation) [2012] VCAT 264 (9 March 2012)


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 21, 2012)

> At the count of three I want you to scream out
> 
> Only with snake busters at the count of three – a de-venomised snake is always de-venomised.



Serious?? What a turkey! :lol: Some pretty damning stuff in that link. Interesting read Mister_Snakes. Thanks


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 22, 2012)

Mister_Snakes said:


> Interesting reading here:Hoser v The Department of Sustainability and Environment (Occupational and Business Regulation) [2012] VCAT 264 (9 March 2012)


I do suggest you read the entire finding but here are some of what I think are the most relevant points. _My additions/comments are in italics _and*I have marked the important point in bold*
Applicant = RH
Respondent = The Department of Sustainability and Environment
Two decisions affirmed
16 August 2011, to *suspend* the following Licences, Authorisations and Approval
Commercial Wildlife (Wildlife Demonstrator) Licence (No.12720671)
Wildlife Controller Licence Type 2 (No.12387349)
Authorisations issued under s 28A of the Wildlife Act 1975 to conduct venomous snake handling courses
Approval to use wildlife held under Wildlife Licence in a television production

23 September 2011, to *cancel*, with effect from 16 November 2011, the following Licence, Authorisation and Approval
Commercial Wildlife (Wildlife Demonstrator) Licence (No.12720671)
Authorisations issued under s 28A of the Wildlife Act 1975 to conduct venomous snake handling courses
Approval to use wildlife held under Wildlife Licence in a television production

_This means all commercial licenses are now cancelled with the exception of the relocation license, which is suspended for 90 days_
A licence may be cancelled if
the holder has been found guilty of an offence against the act
the holder has breached a condition of the licence

​the respondent submitted
The Applicant having been convicted of offences under the Wildlife Act
The further breach of Licence conditions depicted in a demonstration at the Melton Shopping Centre on 7 July 2011 _( this is the bite demonstration )_

The conditions attaching to all Wildlife Demonstrator Licences [including the Applicant’s] were revised with effect from 30 June 2007
Possession and demonstration of wildlife under this licence must be conducted in a manner and proximity which* minimises the risk of wildlife escaping or being stolen, stressed or injured *in any way.
venomous snakes (whether or not the individual specimen is capable of a venomous bite) *must not under any circumstances be handled or touched by any person other than the holder of this licence or their licensed assistant* without prior written approval of the secretary
 possession and demonstration of wildlife under this licence must be conducted in a manner and proximity which minimises the risk of any injury to any person. Where venomous snakes (elapids) are involved,* the demonstration must not be conducted closer than 3 m to the audience, except where the licence holder is working in a pit* which ensure that members of the public cannot approach, touch or handle the snakes. (_there was disagreement as to what constitutes a pit_)
where venomous snakes (elapids) are involved, only *one venomous snake may be demonstrated at a time *and all other venomous snakes (elapids) not being demonstrated must be *confined to secure enclosures constructed to prevent escape, injury to the public and access by unauthorised persons*, except where the licence holder is working in a pit which ensures that members of the public cannot approach, touch or handle the snakes.

The Applicant agreed he has been very familiar with these conditions since their imposition. However, he objected to them.
On 31 January 2008, the Applicant applied to vary the Licence conditions, [specifically 6.2, 6.3, 6.4]. This was refused
On or about 24 May 2010, the Applicant was charged with 13 charges to breaches of the Applicant’s Wildlife Demonstrator Licence [in particular 6.2, 6.3, 6.4]
 the Applicant was found guilty of all 13 charges and convicted and sentenced to pay an aggregate fine of $8,000.00 and ordered to pay legal costs of $21,081.95. _(the 95 cents must have hurt!)_
On 7 July 2011, the Applicant conducted a wildlife demonstration at Melton Shopping Centre where he caused two elapid snakes to bite his 12-year-old daughter. This matter is currently under investigation.
On 4 August 2011, the Applicant appealed, he ultimately pleaded guilty to 9 breaches and fined the Applicant $4,000 and ordered him to pay legal costs of $8,000.00. _( I thnk the aggregate fine in point 10 was dropped and replaced with it fine - Correct me please)_

*Notable Quotes from the transcript*
From the Melton demonstration 7 July 2011
If you get bitten by these you are dead in 20 minutes
we have a permit for this by the way
rival operator who is trying to undermine us is saying that our snakes have regenerated venom. Which is not possible
Only with snake busters at the count of three – a de-venomised snake is always de-venomised.

From Channel 9 program A Current Affair
I had to grab the snakes by the neck, squeeze them and make them bite her.
We have been victimised because we are successful its that simple

From the evidence submitted in the Tribunal
 has published extensively, although he did not provide any details of such publications.
 he is widely cited, including articles concerning the performance of his surgery. Again, there were no details provided in support of these claims.

Venomoid Surgery
He could not recall precisely how many venomoid snakes he currently uses in his demonstrations :shock:
The snake is ‘knocked out’ by Cold Torpor [lowering its body temperature], with the advantage of there being little or no bleeding; and no pain to the snake:shock:

On credibility
Mr Mirtschin gave evidence for the Respondent at the 2008 Tribunal Hearing. The Applicant claimed that Mr Mirtschin subsequently retracted his evidence by e-mail to him. However, the Applicant did not produce the subject e-mail
The Applicant claimed that Dr Zelesco had tested his elapid snakes and certified them as de-venomised and safe. In his Witness Statement, Dr Zelesco states
I have never advised Mr Hoser in writing or verbally that his de venomised snakes are completely safe.
I have never advised Mr Hoser in writing or verbally that the removed venom gland tissue will not regenerate under any circumstances
I have never advised Mr Hoser in writing or verbally that there is no risk to Mr Hoser, his assistants or the general public (including children) associated with potential bites from the ‘devenomised’ snakes
I have never certified, signed off or approved Mr Hoser’s ‘devenomised’ snakes as safe.


ANALYSIS AND FINDINGS
The Applicant was a difficult witness. Despite the valiant efforts of his experienced Counsel to keep him within the bounds of relevancy, he would frequently digress into irrelevant material and often quite scandalous allegations aimed at his competitors and staff of the Respondent
 the Applicant was an unreliable witness who displayed little regard for the truth. Throughout the course of the hearing he made quite scandalous allegations, as detailed above, none of which were objectively verified.
he demonstrated a tenuous understanding of his responsibilities under the Wildlife Demonstrators Licence


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 28, 2012)

> _As reported by the Weekly, residents and Melton MP Don Nardella have called for authorities to allow Lort Vort the Short to conduct shows._​


​
Snake show ban remains - Local News - News - General - Melton Weekly


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 28, 2012)

Hahahaha, that's great news


----------

